# Please help me decide, Dish or DTV for HDTV programming



## WindowsXP (Jan 14, 2003)

Hello everyone...

In the very near future I will be getting satelite TV service as I'm sick and tired of my cable co's (Cablevision) sky high rates and lackluster service. I see there is a lot of debate here in regards to the pro's and cons of Satelite TV and which provider is better.

Here is my situation. I have an HDTV, I want to receive HDTV programming ( i understand only a few channels broadcast HDTV signal, which is ok with me. Price of hardware and monthly service fee is really not an issue with me. Nor is any sports channels/packages of interest to me. What I simply want to know is who offers the best HDTV television in terms of available channels and picture quality and why exactly do you feel this way. Also who offers the most channels?

So far from what I've been able to figure out myself, it seems like Dishnetwork is a bit better than Direct TV in terms of HDTV broadcasting/programming. 

Thanks for any help..


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Where are you located, and can you get HD channels OTA in your area? 

Dish offers HBO-HD, Showtime-HD, Discovery HD Theater, CBS-HD (if you are in an O&O CBS city), PPV HD, and an HD Demo channel (only on the 61.5 satellite).

DTV offers HBO-HD, Showtime-HD, HDNet, and PPV HD. 

PQ is not as good as OTA because of the compression of the channels, but it still is a far sight better than SD channels.


We have no idea if either provider will offer ESPN-HD in March, Bravo-HD when it launches, or any other network HD feed (doubtful).


----------



## WindowsXP (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm in Fairfield County CT, basically all of my OTA channels are NYC channels.

Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems Dish is the better choice for HD programming


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Right now, Dish has more HD programming available, but Directv has many more choices when it comes to HD receivers. Right now, Dish only has the 6000, although we may see more choices including the PVR921 later this year. Directv also may get an HD Directivo this year if that's important to you. Being where you are, I suspect that you'd be able to get the CBS-HD feed from KCBS-DT in New York.

BTW, Welcome to DBSTalk! :hi:


----------



## WindowsXP (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks, this site is really cool and informative. I only wish I stumbled upson DSB Talk sooner


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Glad you're here, and we can help! That's why we're here.


----------



## RWebb71980 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hello,

I thought that dish carried NBC and ABC in HD for some markets like LA and NY. Am I wrong?

Thanks, Rob Webb


----------



## jeffwtux (Apr 27, 2002)

I think it's too early to give a difinitive answer to that. Both seem committed to giving as much HDTV content as possible. However, both are going to have to deal with cable's advantage of possibly getting HDTV tuners in TVs removing the need for receivers. Dish and Direct might try to get in on that too. Dish has even prototyped an HDTV with a Dish receiver inside. That to me is the most promising development.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish only carries CBS-HD for CBS owned and operated markets. No ABC or NBC.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

See the Echostar Knowlege Base HDTV Page for more general info and list of markets that can get CBS-HD.


----------



## lgnaclo (Jan 21, 2003)

if you had to decide now which way to go, you would be better off with E* simply because of the 1 or 2 extrac hd channs it has. but if you can wait a little longer, then wait and see which of the 2 will beging to offer more hd programming.


----------



## WindowsXP (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lgnaclo _
> *if you had to decide now which way to go, you would be better off with E* simply because of the 1 or 2 extrac hd channs it has. but if you can wait a little longer, then wait and see which of the 2 will beging to offer more hd programming. *


Yes, I'll be waiting a bit longer, Perhaps around 2 months or so. Right now I'm leaning towards dish but if dircetv makes announcements regarding new HD channels then I'll definately reconsider.


----------



## joein30106 (Jan 24, 2003)

I have the dish 6000. I like my dish service but wish I had more HW choices. With most, if not all DirectTV HD receivers, ATSC capability is included. Dish charges $150 for an add-on ATSC module. I switched from Direct TV years ago due to nickel and diming program plans. I have the module and it works O.K.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

IMO HDNet makes all the difference, but go with what you'll watch.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Remember that DISH doesn't have YES if you live in Fairfield, CT.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Do you have news about YES being available in HD?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

Don't you gotta have a 2nd Dish to get HD programming on Dish.... 

I don't have HDTV but I am getting one soon.....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Rainbow R/L DBS at 61.5 (that starts up in June according to what I heard) will have about 20 HD channels to start off with if what I seen was right in the brochures I seen on the internet at this one site: http://wvjw.info/daily-news/


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

I never heard of Rainbow R/L DBS before, who owns them?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

CableVision I do believe.


----------



## Horsnuts (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm all over this when this comes out


----------

